# clay pots how do you prepare them?



## markandjanice (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi All,

am thinking of getting clay pots like you use for gardening and again wondering how best to clean these? the type you buy from gardening centres. *** seen a few of these on people pics and assume you cant just put them in? im also thinking boiling then will crack or smash these? i boil slate but obviously this is a solid item.

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I only use new ones and run through the dishwasher on sanitize no soap no rinse agent. Or just scrub with a brush and hot water.


----------



## markandjanice (Aug 13, 2012)

thanks for that, trying to find them is a nitemare, haha! been to "the range, b&Q, homebase, wilkisons" all in england sorry and no joy, even ebay doesnt, hmmmmmmm - but thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I get mine at a craft store, they sell them in all different sizes for people to paint. Garden centers too, but the smaller ones are harder to find in large quantities at garden centers IME.


----------



## markandjanice (Aug 13, 2012)

i got a two  50p each, i've order 3 more, dont wana have too many


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I buy mine at the dollar store and throw them in the tank, after removing any stickers.


----------



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

I didn't do anything to mine other than remove the stickers...well, except for the part where I cut them with my Dremel and slathered silicon all over them and stuck small gravel to them


----------



## peacockseller (Aug 29, 2012)

look up strawberry pots on amazon


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

no intention to be mean but why do people use pots in fish tanks?its just weird to me.inexpensive vs the rocks?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use them a lot in my utility tanks. One pot makes a cave (instead of 3 or more rocks). Easy to remove, easy to see the fish if you are trying to observe someone sick.

I don't use strawberry pots...too big/open. But the 3" terra cotta pots, yes. And terra cotta saucers with a slate tile for a cover is a favorite of the catfish.


----------



## Jaffy (Jul 10, 2010)

Like DJ said they make a really easy cave and are readily accessable in most places. With my work schudle, it was alot easier popping into the local big chain store and going to the garden section vs using my off time hours to search for and clean rocks. Dont get me wrong, when I had the time I went and got rocks too but the pots are easy to remove for my baby plecos to chew the algea off of when I move them to the fry tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can also bury them in rocks...they make a study platform and give your rock pile some height.


----------

